# GCC Expert 24 settings for Sticky Flock?



## momaloy (Sep 22, 2010)

I have a GCC Expert 24 cutter that I am using the software Winsignpro 2012 to cut rhinestone templates from Sticky Flock. Does anyone have the same "setup" and could help me get my setting right? I am also using the Clean Cut 60 blade.

TIA

Mo


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Connect your cutter via your VLCD monitor (if using SF sheets)

-offset .175 *
-disable media unroll
-downforce 120-140 (start low and move up doing test cuts)*

with the CC blade you shouldn't have to extend your blade past .50*

-1 cut (no need for multicuts) 

Speed 30 until you are comfortable with the cutting

Place your SF, under the right roller and flatten/stretch pull tight to the left roller. 

Use weed boxes very helpful

Don't stress about the circles sticking onto the backing, find a flat area and remove the box from the backing 
lay flat and squeegee across remove the SF the holes just come right off.

***Please note this is just a starting suggestion and worked for ME and several other people that I have helped along the way.. every cutter and their environment is different- yes, environment is something you need to take in account. So, you can start here and adjust to what works for you. Just make sure you document the settings for another time.***

Happy cutting!


----------



## momaloy (Sep 22, 2010)

I did try with the offset at .75, 130 force, blade at #4 on the blade holder "dial" and it cut all the way through the sticky flock and backing and the cut out piece was shifting all over under the blade area. I did not use a mat.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

You don't need to extend your blade!

The Clean Cut blade is fierce and you shouldn't need to extend past 1. I honestly use 0 sometimes it just depends on the design. But, #4 is way too much you are going to damage your cut strip and the blade.


----------



## momaloy (Sep 22, 2010)

So I shouldn't even see the blade sticking out of the holder? Complete newbie with this particular cutter, can you tell?


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

I keep it the same length (credit card term is used often) as my normal 45 degree blade. The blade holder should have a line in between 0 and 1. This is where I keep my 45 degree blade and Clean Cut blade. 

*we were all newbies once before*


----------



## momaloy (Sep 22, 2010)

Will give it a try tomorrow...thanks!


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

The Clean Cut 60* Special blade has an offset of .25. Shouldn't you set the offset on the cutter to match the offset of the blade?


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

DivineBling said:


> The Clean Cut 60* Special blade has an offset of .25. Shouldn't you set the offset on the cutter to match the offset of the blade?


I agree, I was giving my suggestion for settings that worked for me. I also mentioned to use .50 , but she used #4 so what can you do but help?? guide them in the right direction and hope for the best.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Interesting that the .75 worked for you. I know different offsets are recommended in different cutters. For example, Roland recommends .40 offset for a blade with a .25 offset. 

In my Puma and Expert Pro, the .25 offset works for the 60*S blade and the .50 offset works for the 65* blade with an offset of .50.

When I've switched blades from 65* to 60*S and forget to adjust my offset in the cutter, my circles cut as ovals and don't cut all the way.

You were right that the blade is extended out WAY too far if it's cutting through the backing. Extending the blade too far can also cause it to not cut complete circles.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

DivineBling said:


> You were right that the blade is extended out WAY too far if it's cutting through the backing. Extending the blade too far can also cause it to not cut complete circles.


Yes, also cause damage to the cut strip and blade. 

I forgot to mention in my settings (I will change my post) this setting was for 1 cut, no need for multicuts.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

dazzabling said:


> I forgot to mention in my settings (I will change my post) this setting was for 1 cut, no need for multicuts.


I always forget to add that part, too... It seems to be such a given because I've never even thought about doing multicuts!


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

DivineBling said:


> Interesting that the .75 worked for you


0.175 .. I was on my phone when posting


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

dazzabling said:


> 0.175 .. I was on my phone when posting


LOL... Well that makes a LOT more sense!


----------



## momaloy (Sep 22, 2010)

Thank you sooo much!! Used your settings and it all worked great! Wrote everything down and am NOT going to fiddle with the settings - I did use a cutting mat, which allowed the sticky flock to weed away nicely.

I think I may "graduate" to cutting out an entire design instead of just one letter of the alphabet!


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

momaloy said:


> Thank you sooo much!! Used your settings and it all worked great! Wrote everything down and am NOT going to fiddle with the settings - I did use a cutting mat, which allowed the sticky flock to weed away nicely.
> 
> I think I may "graduate" to cutting out an entire design instead of just one letter of the alphabet!


Good to hear!!!  best of luck


----------

